# How long does 1 Andro RX take to kick in?



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2010)

I am currently on day 22 and I haven't really noticed any changes. I have been taking 6 pills a day spaced out into three dosages. Should I up it to 8? How long does it normally take to notice results?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 3, 2010)

should already be noticing results if you are getting good conversion.

sad thing is conversion isn't a one way street, and can go back and forth, back and forth, until it's converted into an inactive metabolite, or expelled from the body.

so with pro hormones you either get a conversion into a steroid, or nothing.

but you should be seeing something. try upping the dosage.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2010)

So your saying I may be a no responder?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> So your saying I may be a no responder?



possibly, most users at least experience a strength increase the second week.

you could try upping the dosage to 8 caps/ed.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2010)

Will I need a stronger PCT if I do?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2010)

no.


----------



## 258884 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just my .02 here and I don't work for the company or anything like that.  Just wanted to chime in bc I actually like the product for what it is and what it claims to do.

Age: 42
Ht: 5' 10"
Weight: 188 (now)

pre six week 1 Andro stage (won't call it a cycle) was 178  (as for body fat, I am not a Jersey Shore poser or anything, but I have always kept my abs in shape)

Ex college athlete and ex gym addict (peak shape was 194 and about 14% bf in 1991--yes, I know last century)

Started with 4 pills ed for 1 week then moved to 6--split dosage (9 am and 3 pm)  I also supplemented with the Matrix from the same vendor.

I have to say that the weight I gained was all "hard" -- not H20.  Though not a tremendous gain---it was steady and noticeable. I made sure to eat well, but not gorge (though you should).  My gains were solid. 

Libido increase=yes.  Anger=no.  Moodiness= (I am moody anyway so who knows--but at least I didn't hit my GF).

When did I notice a diff?  I would say 12 days in I really began to lift heavy and low 3 days a week and ran like Forrest Gump on off days.  TREMENDOUS increase in recovery.  Seriously, even if it was a placebo effect (for the haters)----absolutely worth the opportunity cost of the recovery pain for 80 bucks or so.  I followed a journal (Robjob? maybe) for info and just plain tried to throw around weight like I used to.  (following the journal was easier than throwing around 45's, but I really am making a Ronnie Coleman try in my 40's to get back into shape as my firstborn is coming in January)

If I was on my own and asking the same question, maybe I would add creatine (ugg--water gain but helps with recovery for me), take a look at  diet, workout routine, training partner, etc.  I can assume your diet is at least ok, or you wouldn't bother posting, so maybe an additional supp is needed to get the kick start you are waiting for.  I changed routines on the fourth week to more isolations and changed the time of day I work out also.  I guess I can't really offer any solid advice but to stick with it, maybe increase the daily amount if you feel comfortable.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 4, 2010)

Prince said:


> no.


 Would dosing in two doses a day(as opposed to three) be helpful?


----------



## 258884 (Aug 9, 2010)

In response to splitting the dosage.....I would try that.

I peaked at 3 in the am (9 am) and 3 in the pm (3 pm)...gym by 6 at the latest.  I don't think I am any more prone to results than the average Joe and it worked well for me.  I really had to take it with food though.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 9, 2010)

I would say to just double the dosage from what ur taking now, and see if you get any effects. if not, then you know it isn't working for you, and look into possibly getting a refund, or credit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> I would say to just double the dosage from what ur taking now, and see if you get any effects. if not, then you know it isn't working for you, and look into possibly getting a refund, or credit.


 I was already taking 6 capsules a day . I have since been taking it at 8 a day. I don't think 12 would be a good idea though.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 9, 2010)

i did a cycle with 6 caps a day, huge strength gains while on, and when i stopped the strength faded, but muscle mass seemed to stay the same. oh and i did 3 caps in the morning and 3 in the evening. when i was on it i could get one deadlift of 405 up, and now i can do one at 315.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> i did a cycle with 6 caps a day, huge strength gains while on, and when i stopped the strength faded, but muscle mass seemed to stay the same. oh and i did 3 caps in the morning and 3 in the evening. when i was on it i could get one deadlift of 405 up, and now i can do one at 315.


 Dude, my strength has barely gone up and I have had no mass gains to speak of.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Dude, my strength has barely gone up and I have had no mass gains to speak of.



unfortunately some people just don't respond to certain compounds as well as others or at all...you may want to give our new product a try: Super-DMZ Rx, I expect to have it ready for sale next week.

in fact, I would be willing to send you a free bottle if you will run a log here on it for 30 days.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2010)

Prince said:


> unfortunately some people just don't respond to certain compounds as well as others or at all...you may want to give our new product a try: Super-DMZ Rx, I expect to have it ready for sale next week.
> 
> in fact, I would be willing to send you a free bottle if you will run a log here on it for 30 days.


Sure if I get store credit. I just blew quite a bit of cash on 4 bottles of this stuff not to mention 6 weeks worth of the needed PCT.


----------



## circa58 (Aug 9, 2010)

52 years old, startetd the product at 181 lbs, currenty 190 lbs

I took 3 pills a day first week, 4 pills a day 2nd week and 6 pills a day for the 3rd week....

I can not state accurately how much muscle mass I have gained but I have gained muscle noticeably, my guess would be 3-4 lbs with the rest be muscle hydration because I cut back on cardio, I was doing 1 hour-1.5 hours per day and I wear a hart rate strap 

I had dropped 15 lbs doing cardio over @ 60 days, and I know from past experience that this can sometimes dehydrate the muscle,,, and I went to a 1 gram per pound protein diet, with limited carbs, then I will carb load one day a week.

I am pleased with the product so far,, but I need to drop some more fat for better cuts, I will know more at the end of the 6 weeks.

I also take ZMA at night and NO Xplode before workouts


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 9, 2010)

Prince said:


> I would be willing to send you a free bottle if you will run a log here on it for 30 days.


 Is one bottle enough for a full cycle?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 10, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> I was already taking 6 capsules a day . I have since been taking it at 8 a day. I don't think 12 would be a good idea though.


 
well, at that high a dose, you would know if it is working. and if it isn't working, that high a dose wouldn't matter, because it isn't working.

it would also give you an idea of whats going on, if it's the product, or just your bodies ability to convert it via the needed enzymes.

some effect at that high a dosage would tell you it's converting, but just at a really low rate, and it most likely is not the product.

nothing at that high a dosage would mean it's the product, and I would ask for a refund if i was you.


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 10, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Is one bottle enough for a full cycle?


 
one bottle of any dimethazine compound will be enough for a full cycle.

it is not a pro hormone, no conversion needed.

if it is legit, it will work.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr. Prince, I request a refund sir.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2010)

...prince...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2010)

I told you I am willing to send you a free bottle of Super-DMZ Rx.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2010)

Do I still need to do PCT since it didn't convert?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 13, 2010)

no.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweet. I'll just save it for the Super DMZ then.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 19, 2010)

jbryand101b said:


> no.


 Also, do I have to wait 4 weeks before I start the Super DMZ?


----------



## jbryand101b (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd say atleast 3. just to be safe. prep for it. get your diet in check. get some support sups, start taking them, get your body for it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay. That's what I figured but I thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------

